# Planted Nursery/Grow out tank



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Recently decided to set-up a breeding/nursery tank - had a 7 gallon cube and realized quickly that wasn't going to fit my 20+ apisto cacautoides fry as they grew 😂 . Found a Fluval EVO 13.5 and thought it would be a decent size and also accommodate a salt tank if I ever decide to try my hand at it. Finally used the manzanita I harvested while driving to California years back. Some hot soaking and a pressure washer got rid of most of the bark relatively painlessly.










It's been about 3 weeks so the plants are starting to grow in - No CO2 so things are slow. Once the mosses start growing, and I add some dwarf sag to the open area on the left front it will look more complete .


----------



## Redshrimp2709 (Mar 21, 2016)

If I was an apisto fry, I would be jealous if I didn’t get to be raised in a tank like that!


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Thx Drew


----------

